# Miles on xxxWH battery



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

Has anyone rode their ebike from full charge to flat to see what miles they get??....ive done a 57 mile trip with 2 bars left, it was an extended commute, so 15 into work ( mostly downhill, so battery hardly used ) and then a re-routed 42 mile return leg

just for clarity my E bike has been changed some what - its a hardtail with carbon forks and 2" slick tyres and the ride was on all tarmac surfaces


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2021)

How much climbing? How much assistance? You could go thousands of miles on one charge if you pedalled hard!


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How much climbing?


it was around 2000ft..........ride home is 1500ft, but we went further out and up, then turned and came back


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Dec 2021)

Not on a single ride
But I have done it on 3 separate rides
All were on fairly flat route - lots of canal tow paths but this also means a lot of slowing down and accelerating again due to walkers, dogs, ducks, geese and other stuff
In summer I could get 2 20 miles rides with no problem - so 40 miles - and with 2-3 bars left out of 5
But I know that the first bar takes AGES to go and then the others take less time/distance
So I tried a 3rd ride on a shorter route just to see
ride was about 15 miles and the battery cut out a few miles from home - call it50 and a bit
all this in Eco mode on a Bosch PowerPack 300 - so 300Wh

I have however noticed that 2 20 miles rides in cold winter weather drop the 'power left' indicator further - I would not expect to get anywhere as far on the 3rd ride in winter


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How much climbing? How much assistance? You could go thousands of miles on one charge if you pedalled hard!


sorry colin i didnt see the rest of your post...........

circa 2000ft....all types of assistance during the route as it has an MTB mode, which gives different types of assistance based on gradient, pedalling et etc ...and yeh i could do more miles if i pedalled more. 

but its more about generally how much people can get rather than, if pedalled more i would get more...if that makes sense


----------



## Alex321 (7 Dec 2021)

There was a video posted by GCN yesterday, where Hank's dad did Sa Calobra in Majorca on an e-bike. Reaching the top with 1 bar left.

That is 9.5Km, at an average of 7% gradient. Obviously on that, he is going to be having maximum assist for the whole distance.


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Dec 2021)

There are too many variables to give accurate assessment. If your bike has a speed cut off and the terrain you ride on allows you to travel above said speed, then as others mentioned, literally hundreds of miles. If you bike has assistance all the time then, depends on level of assist, actual speed travelling (faster speed more Watts per mile to achieve speed, increased drag). 

I've gone much further by slowing down speed- less wind drag and Watts to do it. 50 miles is pretty good, with big tyres hybrid sit up position.

If you want much further and the comfort of knowing you will have some assistance, then get a 2nd battery and swap.


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> There are too many variables to give accurate assessment. If your bike has a speed cut off and the terrain you ride on allows you to travel above said speed, then as others mentioned, literally hundreds of miles. If you bike has assistance all the time then, depends on level of assist, actual speed travelling (faster speed more Watts per mile to achieve speed, increased drag).
> 
> I've gone much further by slowing down speed- less wind drag and Watts to do it. 50 miles is pretty good, with big tyres hybrid sit up position.
> 
> If you want much further and the comfort of knowing you will have some assistance, then get a 2nd battery and swap.


i got two batteries, thats not an issue....also got a rack and panniers on this bike, so an extra battery can sit in there not a problem.

i was just wondering what other people got out of theres, i know theres all sorts of variables for it to be accurate, but im not looking for that. im more asking whats the most you got out of your battery......

forget my miles, bike, set-up etc etc 

what have you got from your bike, battery, set-up etc etc


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2021)

How long is a piece of string. You may as well ask how long you had diarrhoea after eating a Bjg Mac for all the indication itll give.


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> How long is a piece of string. You may as well ask how long you had diarrhoea after eating a Bjg Mac for all the indication itll give.


just asking how many miles you got out of your battery, is that question not allowed??


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

As all ready said "too many variables" weather plays a big part in the life of a battery as well, more so this time of the year.


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> As all ready said "too many variables" weather plays a big part in the life of a battery as well, more so this time of the year.


so you dont know how many miles you got out of your battery?? cause thats what im asking


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Dec 2021)

I think an indication of a possible mileage level on flat roads with no wind - and riding at below the cutoff speed on a warm day - is a useful piece of information

It is a sort of maximum

so if you take my extremly precise "50 miles plus a bit" then you know that if you want to do 60 miles on my bike then you better be ready to pedal the last on your own
or look for opportunites to go to 'OFF' mode during the ride

using a different bike and drive system - or on different roads means you have to subtract some miles
the number of miles depends on some very precise factors - none of which we know here - and most of which you have no chance of knowing when you are on the bike

but it will be less - but at least you have a start point

how much use it is is another point

best advise - try it and see - which ain;t much help if you are trying to decide which bike and battery to buy


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> *best advise - try it and see* - which ain;t much help if you are trying to decide which bike and battery to buy


i have , see original post....i got two ebikes - 500wh and 400wh both bosch cube acid models


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> so you dont know how many miles you got out of your battery?? cause thats what im asking


OK with a 17 ah battery I get around 56 miles, but I'm riding a heavy trike in a hilly area and it has a throttle  and some times I'm jusy plain lazy, other times I feel like superman, but the latter is short lived  Oh and I weigh in at 82kg and I carry a shed load of tools too..............


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> OK with a 17 ah battery I get around 56 miles, but I'm riding a heavy trike in a hilly area and it has a throttle  *and some times I'm jusy plain lazy, other times I feel like superman*, but the latter is short lived  Oh and I weigh in at *82kg* and I carry a shed load of tools too..............


i think we all have that feeling sometimes....thats why we love the EEEEEE

82kg is a lightweight aint it.......i'm 120+kgs


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> sorry colin i didnt see the rest of your post...........


I realised that I had forgotten to mention that bit so I edited the post after your first reply!



Alex321 said:


> There was a video posted by GCN yesterday, where Hank's dad did Sa Calobra in Majorca on an e-bike. Reaching the top with 1 bar left.
> 
> That is 9.5Km, at an average of 7% gradient. Obviously on that, he is going to be having maximum assist for the whole distance.


I watched that. What a fantastic climb! Shame about the traffic though...

The Pinarello he was riding was great but he did use up most of the energy in the battery on that one climb. That would be approximately equivalent to 2-3 of the longer, tougher climbs round here. A very expensive bike too!

A non-cyclist friend was watching with me and she told me that she fancies getting an ebike conversion kit for her bike***. She likes the look of the Swytch kit but that only has a 180 Wh battery, which I think would be pitifully inadequate for the hills we would be tackling. (I also have my doubts that the motor would have enough torque for the steeper stuff.) @jowwy's 500 Wh battery sounds _a lot_ more useful.


*** Yes, she does own a bike, but she doesn't ride it because our hills put her off, and the valley roads are too busy for her.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I realised that I had forgotten to mention that bit so I edited the post after your first reply!
> 
> 
> I watched that. What a fantastic climb! Shame about the traffic though...
> ...



The Pinarello ebike has a relatively small 252wh battery, but the video does indicate the extent to which climbing slurps power.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2021)

I can't answer the question. I only run on miles per banana !  And it's not great, about 30 mpb.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> i think we all have that feeling sometimes....thats why we love the EEEEEE
> 
> *82kg is a lightweight aint it*.......i'm 120+kgs



I've never been called a lightweight


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> OK with a 17 ah battery I get around 56 miles


How many volts is it? 

(Watt-hours = Volts x Amp-hours, so we have to know both figures to calculate the equivalent Watt-hour figure.)


----------



## T4tomo (7 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I watched that. What a fantastic climb! Shame about the traffic though...


It is a super climb, very pretty and the big corkscrew corner near the top is something to behold. I did it in a September so the crowds had died off a bit so didn't have streams of buses coming up. It is also unusual in that its a dead end road down to the little port, so unless you arrive by boat, you descend to the bottom and climb back up, whereas most climbs you go up before descending.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> I can't answer the question. I only run on miles per banana !  And it's not great, about 30 mpb.



Which leads me to recycle my old joke.

You can cycle a long way on a banana, but much further on a bicycle.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How many volts is it?
> 
> (Watt-hours = Volts x Amp-hours, so we have to know both figures to calculate the equivalent Watt-hour figure.)


36v


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 36v


Can we assume a legal 250W motor - interesting to see how far the trike can go on a full charge compared to a 2 wheeler


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 36v


Ah, so 612 Wh - quite a chunky one!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, so 612 Wh - quite a chunky one!


Yeah chunky price at £400


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Can we assume a legal 250W motor - interesting to see how far the trike can go on a full charge compared to a 2 wheeler


Yes 250w


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Asking that question is like saying how long is a piece of string. The answer will be different for everyone riding the same bike, with the same battery in different places. 

So much depends on the weight of the rider, the roads ridden on, the amount of assist you use, the hills if any and the weather conditions so it's a non starter.


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Asking that question is like saying how long is a piece of string. The answer will be different for everyone riding the same bike, with the same battery in different places.
> 
> So much depends on the weight of the rider, the roads ridden on, the amount of assist you use, the hills if any and the weather conditions so it's a non starter.


But im asking how many miles you have got, out of your battery……im not comparing against mine or anyone else.

have you experimented personally to see how many miles YOU can get out of YOUR battery????


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> But im asking how many miles you have got, out of your battery……im not comparing against mine or anyone else.
> 
> have you experimented personally to see how many miles YOU can get out of YOUR battery????




No. I have never run the battery flat. I guesstimate how much I have left by how many lights i can still see.


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No. I have never run the battery flat. I guesstimate how much I have left by how many lights i can still see.


So whats the most you got out of it, in one run???


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> So whats the most you got out of it, in one run???


Credit to people for keeping going - getting an answer to that seems to be like nailing blancmange to a wall!!!


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Dec 2021)

Mine 55 miles, wife's 95 miles


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Mine 55 miles, wife's 95 miles


Good mileage on the wifes machine………


----------



## CXRAndy (8 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Good mileage on the wifes machine………


She has a 740Whr battery. Steady riding with an average 14mph on a flattish terrain.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Credit to people for keeping going - getting an answer to that seems to be like* nailing blancmange to a wall*!!!


My Ex wasn't a very good cook


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2021)

As most of the energy used in propelling a bike forward is used to push air out of the way then cycling really really slowly while maintaining an extreme aero position will give the best range 😉


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> As most of the energy used in propelling a bike forward is used to push air out of the way then cycling really really slowly while maintaining an extreme aero position will give the best range 😉


With that in mind….whats the most miles you got out of your battery, as per the OP???


----------



## newfhouse (8 Dec 2021)

I don’t have a 500 Wh battery per the thread title. My longest ebike ride so far is 80 km and 527 m climbing. That used an indicated 70% of my quoted 305 Wh, so I guess >100 km on similar terrain would be very doable at similar speeds on a warm day with no headwind.

Does distance covered with the power switched off count?


----------



## jowwy (8 Dec 2021)

newfhouse said:


> I don’t have a 500 Wh battery per the thread title. My longest ebike ride so far is 80 km and 527 m climbing. That used an indicated 70% of my quoted 305 Wh, so I guess >100 km on similar terrain would be very doable at similar speeds on a warm day with no headwind.
> 
> Does distance covered with the power switched off count?
> 
> View attachment 621249


I was just looking at overall ride, i mean when going downhill, most batteries are not in use tbh…….as you would probably be going well over the 15.5mph cut off, i do anyway, as a lard arse


----------



## CXRAndy (8 Dec 2021)

Your weight and aero drag will always be a greater demand on the battery. 

Im a big lad too over 100kg but I went for a big battery and powerful motor to counter my physical hindrances


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Dec 2021)

I have always wondered about hills on ebikes
to what extent does the time spent not pedalling and going over the cut off speed compensate for the extra power needed to get the rider up the hill in the first place
There must be a sweet spot - e.g. if you have a short steep hill then have long less steep downhill which keeps you at speed for a long time

does this end up meaning your end up being able to do more miles over all???

In my experience a short steep hill followed by a short steep downhill ends up reducing your range

any other experiences - or even general feeling with not facts whatsoever???

I bet there are ebike manufacturers that have actual data on this - anyone know someone who works for one???


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have always wondered about hills on ebikes
> to what extent does the time spent not pedalling and going over the cut off speed compensate for the extra power needed to get the rider up the hill in the first place
> There must be a sweet spot - e.g. if you have a short steep hill then have long less steep downhill which keeps you at speed for a long time
> 
> ...


all i know about hills is this.........my route to work starts with a 2 mile climb of around 300ft ( turbo engaged lol ).......followed by a 11 ish mile descent of around 1200ft and the further 2 miles of mixed terrain 

during this period i use zero bars of battery after the total 15 mile commute.

During the same route home, i use sport or turbo all the way, so thats 11miles at 1200ft of climbing, 2 mile descent of 500ft...then the rest sort of mixed i use 3 bars of battery. obviously some battery will be used on the way to work, but how much is hard to know

*so lets put that together*

30 mile round trip commute with 1500ft of climbing......600ft descending, i use 3 bars of the 500wh battery


----------



## theboxers (9 Dec 2021)

Climbing at high assistance levels kills batteries very quickly.

I've done 100+km with 1300m of climbing with variable assistance levels, none to max, and used 75% of the battery.

I've done 20km with 700m of climbing and used the same amount.

I'm 116kg currently and can ride over the cut off point on the flat, up 1-2% and short 3% grades. This helps keep the battery usage down.

I have a Cube Agree Hybrid SL with the Fazua system, same as the Pinarello. It just works and is quite light relatively speaking.

Several manufacturers use the system including Boardman and I've seen bikes as low as £1500 using it, can't remember if they were on offer though.

You pays ya money to take your choice. I would definitely try several before you buy though. Heavy bikes are no fun and can feel dead when riding.

My Cube e-bike and GT Grade Gravel bike are two totally different beasts when ridden. Even with the assistance the Cube can feel sluggish up hills even though it's quicker than the 5kg lighter GT.

Choose the bike most suitable to your riding.

I love my e-bike it has dug me out of many holes.

I hope your wife finds hers


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2021)

theboxers said:


> *1.I hope your wife finds hers*


1. not a clue what that means - its not about any bodies wives

all i'm asking people is what's the max ride, they have done on their bike, specific to them......no comparison to anyone else.

basically - have you ridden your bike from full to flat and what mileage did you get from it???


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> 1. not a clue what that means - its not about any bodies wives
> 
> all i'm asking people is what's the max ride, they have done on their bike, specific to them......no comparison to anyone else.
> 
> basically - have you ridden your bike from full to flat and what mileage did you get from it???


It's not good (so I've been told) to flaten a battery, when I gave a figure of 56 miles that is four segments on the power indicater one = 14 miles x 4, and I bet all batterys are not all the same after a year or so old


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's not good (so I've been told) to flaten a battery, when I gave a figure of 56 miles that is four segments on the power indicater one = 14 miles x 4, and I bet all batterys are not all the same after a year or so old


yeh ive never flattened mine.......lowest its been is 2 bars, but i do have EMTB mates who totally flattened on rides


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> yeh ive never flattened mine.......lowest its been is 2 bars, but i do have EMTB mates who totally flattened on rides


Generally you're not fully discharging the battery pack. If the BMS is half decent it will cut out the battery output before cell voltages get critically low. This is a good thing, stopping premature aging/damage from over draining


----------



## All uphill (9 Dec 2021)

My son has asked me to recommend an ebike for him to get about on.

This thread is useful in giving some real idea of the range he can expect.

Thanks @jowwy


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Dec 2021)

Orbea Gain 250W battery, 48 miles. I reckon around 2% per mile, but battery charge drops like a stone once 85% used.


----------



## theboxers (9 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> 1. not a clue what that means - its not about any bodies wives
> 
> all i'm asking people is what's the max ride, they have done on their bike, specific to them......no comparison to anyone else.
> 
> basically - have you ridden your bike from full to flat and what mileage did you get from it???


Sorry I may have mixed posts up with another whose wife is looking at one.

I did a ride today 1hr, 22km, 252m climbing, lowest assistance level and I used 2 bars on my Cube with the Fazua system.


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Generally you're not fully discharging the battery pack. If the BMS is half decent it will cut out the battery output before cell voltages get critically low. This is a good thing, stopping premature aging/damage from over draining


hopefully the bosch BMS is pretty decent on both my machines


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Dec 2021)

The Bosch BMS is also deliberately leaves enough charge in the battery to run the lights.

This means if the motor cuts out you can cycle home unassisted safely illuminated.

You might be able to knack the battery if, having got to this state, you left the lights on for hours.

On t'other hand, it would be just like Bosch to have a second, lower voltage threshold cutout to prevent battery damage no matter how the user pressed the buttons.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Dec 2021)

Just as a warning - cheap system show battery charge in a confusing manner

e.g. my wife's Carrera folder has a habit of dropping the 'charge left' indicator to very low levels if you are going up a steep hill for any length of time
then it magically restores itself when you get to a level bit after that.
Hence trying to work out how much further you can go and still get home before running out of charge becomes a bit of a black art. Also means that it is difficult to work out how much power if actually left when I get home.
I have, on occaision, riden around the estate - or holiday park in Cornwall - for a mile or two just to get the thing to stabilise!


----------



## jowwy (9 Dec 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The Bosch BMS is also deliberately leaves enough charge in the battery to run the lights.
> 
> This means if the motor cuts out you can cycle home unassisted safely illuminated.
> 
> ...


What lights???


----------



## keithmac (9 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just as a warning - cheap system show battery charge in a confusing manner
> 
> e.g. my wife's Carrera folder has a habit of dropping the 'charge left' indicator to very low levels if you are going up a steep hill for any length of time
> then it magically restores itself when you get to a level bit after that.
> ...



It's because the "charge left" is based on voltage and that will sag with the battery under load. 

To be fair checking the battery when under load is the best bet to guesstimate how many miles you have left.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Dec 2021)

keithmac said:


> It's because the "charge left" is based on voltage and that will sag with the battery under load.
> 
> To be fair checking the battery when under load is the best bet to guesstimate how many miles you have left.


The cheap carrera is the only one that shows a big difference in charge under load
WHen going up a steep hill in Cornwall last year it went right down to 1 led
the I got to the top and it went back up to all 4
At one point the motor cut out half way up a hill  - then went back to 2 leds at the top and took me home just fine 

I did another 10 miles before I got back 'home' and it was still showing 3 leds when on the flat
My Bosch driven Raleigh is far more consistent 
The previous Suntour powered one did wobble a little bit when it was near the change - but was generally consistent

I think it just depends on the quality of the electronics


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> What lights???


I have a rear light, it's part of the battery


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have a rear light, it's part of the battery



Quite.

I suppose I should have said lights, if fitted, and if powered by the ebike's battery.


----------



## theloafer (14 Dec 2021)

on my Riese and Muller 2019 supercharger dual batt Rholoff e14 belt drive longest trip i have found was 109 miles still had power but not a lot  but a great ride 

Morning Ride | E-Bike Ride | Strava 

*109.29mi*
Distance
*8:45:41*
Moving Time
*7,010ft*


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Dec 2021)

theloafer said:


> on my Riese and Muller 2019 supercharger dual batt Rholoff e14 belt drive longest trip i have found was 109 miles still had power but not a lot  but a great ride
> 
> Morning Ride | E-Bike Ride | Strava
> 
> ...


- so is that a battery capacity of 1,000 Wh. ?


----------



## theloafer (14 Dec 2021)

youngoldbloke said:


> - so is that a battery capacity of 1,000 Wh. ?



yes it is


----------



## theboxers (15 Dec 2021)

Update from today.
Fazua system, minimum assist level.
51km, 511m climbing, 2h20m - down to 3 bars from fully charged. Min temp 8°C Avg 10°C.

First time I have really ridden it in this way for such a distance. Still had a good workout.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Dec 2021)

Update to show how variable it can get

Yesterday I set off with a full charge - first time out for 3 weeks due to weather and illness (not Covid!!) so I was feeling a bit unfit
Hence I put the assist up to Tour from Eco
I also changed my route to avoid a bit that gets very muddy in winter - so that adds in "The Big Hill" - long steep drag for a mile and a half

Overall I did 24 miles and dropped from 5 bars to 3 bars

Today I went out again and did 17 miles - back in Eco mode and no hills to speak of
I ran out of electrons 100 yards from home - can I judge it or what!!!!

so - battery had been sitting around for 3 weeks - so possibly drained a bit but not much
a bigish hill
total 41 miles

In summer have done things like that and got back with 2 bars left. I always seem to have a shorter range in winter when the battery gets cold
Of course, everything else is also cold and there is a lot more mud and stuff around so oily bit won't lubricate as well so friction could be higher and chains and stuff could have more gritty stuff which also doesn;t help

But in my mind the temperature makes a difference of at least 10% at times


----------



## Gwylan (16 Apr 2022)

jowwy said:


> Has anyone rode their ebike from full charge to flat to see what miles they get??....ive done a 57 mile trip with 2 bars left, it was an extended commute, so 15 into work ( mostly downhill, so battery hardly used ) and then a re-routed 42 mile return leg
> 
> just for clarity my E bike has been changed some what - its a hardtail with carbon forks and 2" slick tyres and the ride was on all tarmac surfaces



Saddle that I am, I have a spread sheet of battery recharge point, distance travelled, % power remaining. Since I got the bike. I was convinced that battery was rubbish and would die soon.
What I do know is that below 25% is a bit of a gamble. Anything more than 10km means you are getting lucky.
18 months later and 2,5k km later I have confidence upto 60km. After that is does depend on how much #3 has been used. 
Been caught out and got a monstrous work out cycle home. Twice I gave in and had to call the cavalry to be collected. Thank goodness for what3words.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Apr 2022)

I find my wife's folder - that has a rather cheap system on it - gets dodgy when the last LED is the only one left on

Up to that point it will have been changing its mind quite often - so when you pedal hard - like up a hill - then one of teh LEDs will go out - only to come back on when you stop pedalling as hard
SO - when only the last one is left instead it will decide there is no charge left and switch the motor off - normally just when you need it!
so although it will probably do far more I only tend to use it up to about 30 miles before charging it


----------

